# Have you heard of Crappie Academy?



## Roper Outdoors (Oct 27, 2011)

Guys just wanted to let everyone know about this event. If you can make it, I know you will enjoy it.

Crappie Academy is a 3-hour intensive course taught by some of the top professional tournament anglers and guides. The course will cover some of the hottest techniques in crappie fishing. The old school method of lecturing is over, Crappie Academy specializes in hands on learning. Go to *www.anglersdayout.com* for more detailed information.

Topics:
Finesse & Power Jig Fishing 
Spider Rigging & Trolling Crankbaits
Seasonal Patterns / How To Read A Map

Instructors:
Todd Huckabee - Yum & Lindy Pro Staff
Brad Whitehead - War Eagle Boats & B'n'M Pro Staff
Bert Bennett - Cabela's Pro Staff
Gilford (Sonny) Sipes - Rod Runner Pro Staff


----------

